# Best elk load for .270 win?



## colorcountrygunner

What would be your preferred elk load for .270 between the following:

130 grain barnes ttsx
130 or 140 grain accubond
150 or 160 grain partition

Each one has its pros and cons. The Barnes is probably the toughest and deepest penetrating but may not expand well at ranges where the velocity starts dropping off. The accubond probably flies the flattest and carries the most energy to the target. The partition probably delivers the best combination between expansion and deep penetration. What do you like and why? Oh, and your big rootin' tootin' magnum doesn't count as an answer. I just figured I would get that out of the way for you jokesters now. :grin:


----------



## waspocrew

I'm a fan of the 140 Accubond


----------



## fishreaper

With exception to the potential increase in recoil, I'd say go with which ever partition shoots best; 150's may be easier to acquire. Unless you plan on doing some real long distance shooting, the 12-13 inch drop at 300 yards (sighted at 100)and everything short of that shouldn't be too difficult of a Tennessee elevation to adjust for. 

I think the biggest thing is practicing uncomfortable positions at random targets w/i 300 yards and without a range finder. I recommend golf balls. Think of it as aim small miss small. If you hit your mark on the animal, then any bullet listed here should do.


----------



## silentstalker

While you cannot really go wrong with any of the bullets listed, I happen to shoot a .270 Win. and shoot the 150 gr. Partition. 

I reload and have found a load that shoots under an inch and the Partition is tried and true. It penetrates deep and expands well. I have been a fan of heavy for caliber bullets and the higher sectional density is a bonus.


----------



## KineKilla

I shot a cow with a 130 Accubond and she's tasting great! I have one rifle that prefers a 140 though. The 150's shoot OK but not as well in my rifles.

I think it's usually recommended that you use a heavy for caliber bullet for elk as long as you and your gun shoots them well.


----------



## Christine

My husband got his cow @660 yards with a 129 gr Barnes LRX.

That bullet is designed to open up at long range (lower velocity). It performed flawlessly. Hit was a tad high through the back of the near shoulder blade, broke two ribs and exited just in front of the off shoulder. Cow dropped in her tracks. (of course that kind of range is really pushing it.. He shoots long distance a lot and knows his rifle and it's capabilities) 

I was standing there with my 300 win mag but my farthest hash mark is 550 yards. So they were out of my reach.. Go figure. He has a mildot scope.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Yeah, christine, the 129 lrx is another one I have been looking at. Doubletap ammo makes a load for it. 660 yards is a good poke for an elk with a .270. Sounds like an awesome round!


----------



## derekp1999

Can't go wrong with any of them.

Will you be buying factory loads off the shelf or do you reload?


----------



## colorcountrygunner

derekp1999 said:


> Can't go wrong with any of them.
> 
> Will you be buying factory loads off the shelf or do you reload?


Most likely factory. I'm looking into some specialty loadings from Doubletap ammo, but they are oooohhhh so pricey. I may take up reloading at some point, but I've started archery hunting in the last couple years and thoroughly enjoy it. I doubt I will ever become one of those guys that purely bow hunts, I love a good rifle hunt, but I can see myself gravitating towards doing 50% or more of my hunting with a bow.


----------



## derekp1999

colorcountrygunner said:


> Most likely factory. I'm looking into some specialty loadings from Doubletap ammo, but they are oooohhhh so pricey. I may take up reloading at some point, but I've started archery hunting in the last couple years and thoroughly enjoy it. I doubt I will ever become one of those guys that purely bow hunts, I love a good rifle hunt, but I can see myself gravitating towards doing 50% or more of my hunting with a bow.


The factory stuff can be pricey, but the only way to know for sure which one your gun likes best is to shoot them and see. The animal isn't going to know the difference so it comes down to which one you and your gun like best. The one you and your gun like best will be the one that you will develop the most confidence in.

If/when you do reload check out the Optimal Charge Weight method for load development, I think it was DallanC that has posted about it previously. It works.


----------



## APD

In my 270, the most accurate load was (in today's time) a mid range load of imr 4831 pushing a 130gr accubond. I didn't recover this years projectile (pass through) but like kinekilla, the elk tastes great. i like being able to practice with the less expensive ballistic tip and enjoy the same BC.


----------

